# Cherche conseils pour Upgrade eMac 700 Mhz



## COYOTE2 (8 Février 2014)

Voila
je rappelle la config : eMac G4 cathodique 17''
G4 PPC 700 Mhz 
128 Mo de ram
40 Go de HDD

Que puis je faire ?
Je crois que je suis limité a 1 Go de ram
De quel type doit elle etre ?

Pour le HDD quelles sont les contraintes ? Matos specifique ou standard ?
A conbien de Go puis je monter
J'aimerai monter si possible un disque a 7200 tr/mn : possible ?

Jusqu'a quel OS pourrai je monter ?

Pour le moment en l'etat je suis passé de OS 9.2.2 a OS 10.2
Ca tourne bien : quelques ralentissements c'est tout...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide a tous


----------



## Maestro31 (8 Février 2014)

Bonjour, malheureusement, cet appareil est un fossile de l'informatique. Faire un upgrade serait extrêmement couteux étant donné que les modules mémoire ne se fabriquent plus (DDR certainement) et que l'occasion se fait rare, le disque dur est surement en IDE (plus fabriqué non plus). De plus, de nos jours, avec les derniers logiciels et OS, cet appareil est dépassé. Il est très certainement préférable d'investir dans un appareil neuf qui sera plus avantageux rapport performance/prix.


----------



## COYOTE2 (8 Février 2014)

Maestro31 a dit:


> Bonjour, malheureusement, cet appareil est un fossile de l'informatique. Faire un upgrade serait extrêmement couteux étant donné que les modules mémoire ne se fabriquent plus (DDR certainement) et que l'occasion se fait rare, le disque dur est surement en IDE (plus fabriqué non plus). De plus, de nos jours, avec les derniers logiciels et OS, cet appareil est dépassé. Il est très certainement préférable d'investir dans un appareil neuf qui sera plus avantageux rapport performance/prix.



Je crois que tu ne m'as pas bien compris 
C'est pour moi une distraction comme une autre que d'améliorer cette antiquité
Donc ce n'est pas une question de cout, c'est juste  pour le fun que je me lance la dedans
je suis retraité, passionné d'informatique, overclocking et watercooling font partie de mes dada !!! Et oui je joue encore a des jeux de shoot a 64 ans.......
Donc ne connaissant rien au monde du Mac, j'ai envie de m'amuser un peu
Tous les bons conseils sont donc les bienvenus
Donc DDR 1 me dis tu ? ou bien est ce encore autre chose ?
Disques IDE standards : j'en ai une collection chez moi ca devrait le faire
Y a t il une capacite maxi acceptée ?

Merci encore pour tes commentaires


----------



## Maestro31 (8 Février 2014)

Oui j'étais à coté de la plaque! Mais pour ma défense, le but n'était pas précisé ^^

Et bien oui, l'upgrade est possible. En ce qui concerne le disque dur tu peux te faire plaisir, la limitation de ton OS permet d'avoir un volume maximum de 8To et finalement ce sera l'interface IDE qui risque de limiter la capacité que tu pourras installer. Au final, tu peux mettre le plus gros disque dur IDE que tu trouves et ce, quelque soit sa vitesse de rotation. Pour la ram il s'agit de DDR . Si je ne me trompe pas il s'agit d'un OS 32bit acceptant donc jusqu'à un maximum de 4Go de ram.

Il y a donc quand même de quoi faire un bon upgrade


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2014)

Maestro31 a dit:


> Oui j'étais à coté de la plaque!
> 
> 
> Mais à un point, tu n'imagines même pas !
> ...


----------



## COYOTE2 (9 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Maestro31 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Oui j'étais à coté de la plaque!
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Reste le HDD
> APPLE proposait au maximum sur cette config 160 Go
> Il y aurait peut etre une restriction materielle ???



Pas s'il proposait 160 Go, mais ça me surprend un peu : je vérifie &#8230;

Vérification faite, non, le modèle à 700 Mhz c'était 40 ou 60 Go de base, et vu que c'est un modèle de 2002, il est possible (probable, même, mais pas certain, ça dépend de sa date exacte de fabrication. Si tu me donnes le N° de série, je te dirais si tu as ou non des chances qu'il supporte les disques de plus de 128 Go) qu'il ne supporte pas les disques de plus de 128 Go. Si c'est le cas, tu peux quand même y mettre un "160", vu qu'en réalité, les "160" sont plutôt des "149", et vu que le maxi de 128 Go, ce sont de "vrais" Go, mettre un 160 dans la machine le fera reconnaitre comme un 128 Go, ce qui ne fait perdre que 21 Go &#8230; Alors que l'autre option est de mettre un 120 Go &#8230; Qui ne sera en fait qu'un 111 Go &#8230; donc tu gagnes quand même 17 Go avec un 160.

Sinon, surveille ta boite à MP, tu devrais en recevoir un dans le courant de la semaine. 

Mais bon, c'est comment, la vie de retraité de l'informatique ? (pitin &#8230; Pour moi, c'est loin, encore la retraite &#8230; plus de deux mois et demi à patienter, je ne sais pas si je vais arriver à tenir jusque là, mais si j'y parviens, on pourra faire un club de retraités de l'informatique ! ).


----------



## COYOTE2 (9 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas s'il proposait 160 Go, mais ça me surprend un peu : je vérifie
> 
> Vérification faite, non, le modèle à 700 Mhz c'était 40 ou 60 Go de base, et vu que c'est un modèle de 2002, il est possible (probable, même, mais pas certain, ça dépend de sa date exacte de fabrication. Si tu me donnes le N° de série, je te dirais si tu as ou non des chances qu'il supporte les disques de plus de 128 Go) qu'il ne supporte pas les disques de plus de 128 Go. Si c'est le cas, tu peux quand même y mettre un "160", vu qu'en réalité, les "160" sont plutôt des "149", et vu que le maxi de 128 Go, ce sont de "vrais" Go, mettre un 160 dans la machine le fera reconnaitre comme un 128 Go, ce qui ne fait perdre que 21 Go  Alors que l'autre option est de mettre un 120 Go  Qui ne sera en fait qu'un 111 Go  donc tu gagnes quand même 17 Go avec un 160.
> 
> ...



Tu es donc un futur retraité 
Bienvenue au club !!!!
Moi ca fait 2 ans : la première année est la meilleure 
Tu as l'impression d'etre tout le temps en vacances !!!
La 2eme ça a été plus dur, sentiment d'ennui, surtout depuis septembre avec cette saleté d'hiver à passer.....
Il faut vraiment se trouver de nouveaux centres d'intérets sinon ce n'est pas cool....

Bon a part cela je ne vois pas de n° de série 
J'ai bien ça : Model n°A1002 EMC N° 1903

Par ailleurs si j'ai réussi a acceder au compartiment des mémoires, je ne vois pas comment accéder au HDD
J'ai dévissé tous les boulons que j'ai pu trouver mais rien ne vient
Là je sèche un peu......

Des idées ?????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------

Ca y est j'ai le n° de série (sous la trappe du DVD)

*UM5(ou 3)0UJNC5*(ou 3 je n'arrive pas à voir lequel des 2 chiffres....)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Par ailleurs si j'ai réussi a acceder au compartiment des mémoires, je ne vois pas comment accéder au HDD
> J'ai dévissé tous les boulons que j'ai pu trouver mais rien ne vient
> Là je sèche un peu......
> 
> Des idées ?????



Oh, pas seulement des idées, je sais le faire, mais c'est trop complexe à expliquer. Patience et surveille ta boite MP, je te mettrais la doc.



COYOTE2 a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai le n° de série (sous la trappe du DVD)
> 
> *UM5(ou 3)0UJNC5*(ou 3 je n'arrive pas à voir lequel des 2 chiffres....)



Raté, ça n'est pas ça, c'est un N° à 11 ou 12 chiffres et lettres, là, il en manque 2 ou trois, et à priori ça ne correspond pas à un N° de série Apple. Le N° est sous le code barre à l'intérieur de la trappe du lecteur optique, mais si ton Mac fonctionne, tu peux l'avoir sous Mac OS :

- Sous OS X : menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos, dans la colonne de gauche tu cliques sur la ligne intitulée "Matériel", et tu as le N° de série à la rubrique "Numéro de série (système)"
- Sous OS 9 : menu pomme -> Informations système Apple : le N° de série est la première rubrique du premier onglet (profil système).


----------



## COYOTE2 (9 Février 2014)

Ok pour le point 1 : je surveille mon MP
Grand merci a toi  :king:

Pour le point 2 je t'ai donné ce qui suit "serial" sur la trappe du DVD

Avec une loupe je dirai : VM3010VJNC3
Ca fait 11 caractères


----------



## Invité (9 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Ok pour le point 1 : je surveille mon MP
> Grand merci a toi  :king:
> 
> Pour le point 2 je t'ai donné ce qui suit "serial" sur la trappe du DVD
> ...



Et bin voilà un vrai n° de série :
"Nice Name: 
Name: eMac (First model)
ModelCode: emac
Family name: A1002
Group1: eMac
Group2: nothing
Generation: 1
CPU speed: 700MHz
Screen size: 17 inch
Screen resolution: 1280x960 pixels
Colour: White
Production year: 2003 
Production week: 01 (January) 
Production number: 1004 (within this week)
Model introduced: 2002
Memory - flavour: PC133-L-133
Memory - number of slots: 2
Factory: VM (Czech Republic/Pardubice (Foxconn))
External link: Repair guide by iFixit"


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Production year: 2003
> Production week: 01 (January)



Effectivement, produit entre le 6 et le 12 janvier 2003, c'est donc une machine construite bien après mon premier iMac G4 (11/2002), or déjà, cet iMac s'était vu attribuer un contrôleur ATA 48 bits, je dirais donc qu'il y a peu de chances pour que le tien en ait encore un de 28 bits (ceux qui ne gèrent que 128 Go maximum : 2 puissance 28 secteurs gérés, multipliés par 512 octets par secteur = 128 Go, à 1024 octets par Ko, 1024 Ko par Mo, etc, ou 137 Go à 1000 octets par Ko &#8230, il est donc peu probable d'avoir ce problème avec un disque de 160 Go ou plus ("peu", mais pas "pas", en théorie tout comme pour mon iMac, toute la série était équipée d'un contrôleur 28 bits, donc &#8230; Un p'tit test sur un 160 à toutes fins utiles ).

Sinon, le second MP est parti.


----------



## COYOTE2 (11 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, produit entre le 6 et le 12 janvier 2003, c'est donc une machine construite bien après mon premier iMac G4 (11/2002), or déjà, cet iMac s'était vu attribuer un contrôleur ATA 48 bits, je dirais donc qu'il y a peu de chances pour que le tien en ait encore un de 28 bits (ceux qui ne gèrent que 128 Go maximum : 2 puissance 28 secteurs gérés, multipliés par 512 octets par secteur = 128 Go, à 1024 octets par Ko, 1024 Ko par Mo, etc, ou 137 Go à 1000 octets par Ko &#8230, il est donc peu probable d'avoir ce problème avec un disque de 160 Go ou plus ("peu", mais pas "pas", en théorie tout comme pour mon iMac, toute la série était équipée d'un contrôleur 28 bits, donc &#8230; Un p'tit test sur un 160 à toutes fins utiles ).
> 
> Sinon, le second MP est parti.



Merci pour le MP c'est trop sympa !!!
Mais une catastrophe est arrivée !!!!!!
Suite à une malencontreuse manip j'ai arraché un connecteur sur la carte mère...

Résultat j'ai trouve hier un G5 PPC 1,8 GHz !!
4Go de ram
Hdd 160 Go qui fait un boucan d'enfer
Problème il est sous OS 10.1.....
Je voudrai mettre un SSD et un 500 Go pour le stockage
C'est possible ????


A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Résultat j'ai trouve hier un G5 PPC 1,8 GHz !!
> 4Go de ram
> Hdd 160 Go qui fait un boucan d'enfer



Quel G5 ? iMac (tout en un) ou PowerMac (tour plus écran séparé ?



COYOTE2 a dit:


> Problème il est sous OS 10.1.....



Ah nan, pas possible, si c'est un PowerMac, c'est 10.2.7 minimum pour un "mono processeur", et 10.3 pour un bi-processeur. Si c'est un iMac G5, alors, c'est 10.3.7 minimum, aucun G5 ne peut faire tourner 10.1



COYOTE2 a dit:


> Je voudrai mettre un SSD et un 500 Go pour le stockage
> C'est possible ????



Tu pourrais déjà le passer en 10.4, pour le reste, ça dépend, si c'est un iMac, ça sera SSD ou disque de 500 Go, mais franchement, pour une telle machine, ça ne vaut pas le coup d'investir. Si c'est un PowerMac, oui, tu peux, mais franchement, moi, j'oublierais le SSD (de toute façon, sous 10.4 ou 10.5 pas de gestion du Trim), et je n'investirais dans un gros disque que si c'est un bi-processeur, si c'est un mono, ça ne vaut pas le coup, même mon PowerMac G4 (bi-processeur à 1,42 Ghz) est plus rapide !

Pour le reste  -> MP


----------



## COYOTE2 (11 Février 2014)

C'est une tour donc Power Mac
Par contre il y a 4 barrettes de 1 Go mais je n'ai que 2 Go reconnus....

point 2 : j'ai mal lu mais j'ai 10.4.11 effectivement, autant pour moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Par contre il y a 4 barrettes de 1 Go mais je n'ai que 2 Go reconnus....



Et Informations système Apple (menu "pomme" -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Mémoire), il les voit comment, tes 4 barrettes ? 4x512 Mo, ou juste deux de 1 Go ?

Sinon, donc PowerMac G5, à 1,8 Ghz, si c'est un bi-processeur, tu peux faire un peu (pas trop) de frais dessus, mais pour un mono processeur, moi, je n'investirais pas.


----------



## COYOTE2 (11 Février 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et Informations système Apple (menu "pomme" -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Mémoire), il les voit comment, tes 4 barrettes ? 4x512 Mo, ou juste deux de 1 Go ?
> 
> Sinon, donc PowerMac G5, à 1,8 Ghz, si c'est un bi-processeur, tu peux faire un peu (pas trop) de frais dessus, mais pour un mono processeur, moi, je n'investirais pas.



Il voit 2x1 Go dans Dimm 3 et 4
Les autres 2x1 Go sont dans les Dimm 5 et 6 mais non reconnus......


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> Il voit 2x1 Go dans Dimm 3 et 4
> Les autres 2x1 Go sont dans les Dimm 5 et 6 mais non reconnus......



Logiquement, 4 Go, en 4 barrettes, tu devrais les avoir dans les slots 0, 1, 2 et 3, pas dans 3, 4, 5 et 6 ! Essaie de changer !


----------



## COYOTE2 (11 Février 2014)

Ok je regarde ça quand mon download sera terminé

Le HDD de 500 Go j'y tiens car il ne fera plus de vacarme comme l'antiquité que j'ai actuellement et c'est un 7200 tr/mn avec 32 Go de cache : ca devrait accelerer les temps de réaction (40Euros chez Grobill.....ca ne me ruine pas !!!!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2014)

C'est curieux, j'ai pas mal de disques de 160 Go (dont 4 en RAID 0 dans mon PowerMac G4, qui me sert de serveur sous "Leopard Server", et ils ne font pas plus de bruit que ça, bien qu'ils soient plus anciens (le PM G4, c'est de l'IDE, pas du sATA)  :mouais:

À ce propos, utiliser un ensemble RAID 0 est un bon moyen d'améliorer les performances "disque" d'une telle machine, pour te donner une idée, voici un comparatif que j'avais fait lorsque je n'avais encore que trois disques en RAID 0 dans ce PowerMac, d'un côté la performance d'un seul des disques de 160 Go, de l'autre, la performance de l'ensemble de 480 Go réalisé avec les trois disques (depuis, j'en ai ajouté un 4ème pour passer à 640 Go et gagner encore un peu plus en performance) :




Il s'agit là d'un ensemble RAID "logiciel", réalisé avec Utilitaire de disque qui propose cette fonction (possibilité de réaliser un ensemble RAID 0, RAID 1 ou JBOD). ça fonctionne avec des disques internes, comme avec des disques externes. je l'utilise beaucoup, ça me permet de recycler de vieux disques trop petits, en dehors des 4 disques internes du PowerMac, j'ai deux ensembles de disques USB2, mon disque Time Machine (deux disques de 640 Go pour un volume de 1,2 To, qui sauvegarde mon serveur et, via le réseau, mon MacBook Pro, et le Mac Mini C2D de ma fille), et la sauvegarde de mes films qui sont sur un disque USB2 de 500 Go, la sauvegarde, c'est un ensemble de deux vieux disques externes USB2 de 250 Go (ou, pour être plus précis, de deux disques de 250 Go de récupération mis dans deux boîtiers USB2 de récupération ). Depuis mon premier test avec le RAID 0 (réalisé il y a 5 ou 6 ans avec deux disques Firewire 400 de 80 Go), je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème avec ces ensembles.

Bon, cela dit, je vais déménager ton sujet, parce qu'ici, on n'est censé parler que des Mac "pré-G3" et des Mac OS "pré-X", on va donc se rendre dans le forum consacré aux Mac G3, G4 et G5.


----------



## COYOTE2 (11 Février 2014)

TRES IMPRESSIONNANT


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2014)

COYOTE2 a dit:


> TRES IMPRESSIONNANT



Oui, hein ! 

Mais attention, ça ne fait ça qu'en RAID 0 (mode dit "entrelacé" dans l'utilitaire de disque), pas en JBOD (mode dit "concaténé" dans le même utilitaire), et de plus, dans ce dernier mode, je n'en suis pas certain, mais il semble ressortir de mes expériences que le volume obtenu n'est pas bootable  À vérifier.

Voici ce qu'on obtient dans les trois modes :

RAID 0 : volume de la taille du plus petit disque multipliée par le nombre de disques (+ gain de performances),
JBOD : volume d'une taille de la somme des tailles de tous les disques,
RAID 1 (mode redondant) : volume de la taille du plus petit disque.


----------

